# Každý chce vaše dobro.



## amphona

Moc zdravím, chtěla jsem přeložit slovní hříčku, ale nevím, jestli by to v angličtině byla také slovní hříčka, nejsem si natolik jistá svými znalostmi. Zní to:

*Každý chce vaše dobro. Nenechte si ho vzít.*

Děkuji předem za vyjádření.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi amphona, I think you're right. Your phrase can, of course, be translated into English, but not - in my opinion - in a way that preserves the Czech pun or play on words.

The play on words is with "chtít" whose meaning can be interpreted in this context as:
(1) "hledět na" - to look out for, to have in mind, to want to protect/promote, or
(2) "bažit", "toužit", "prahnout" etc. to covet, to get one's hands on, to seek to possess, have designs on [Longman, WR meaning 8]

Both senses can be translated as "want". But then in English there's a problem with "good" (dobro) in the sense of "well-being" or "welfare". The sense is abstract, and in English this doesn't collocate well with "vzít", in other words you can't _grab/snatch/steal/take away_ someone's _good/welfare/well-being _or _best interests, _whereas in Czech you _*can*_ _vzít si někomu dobro_.

Každý chce vaše dobro. Nenechte si ho vzít. Everyone wants (hledí na) what's good for you. Don't let them take that/it from you  :  (This second English sentence doesn't work well, in my opinion, because it doesn't logically follow the sense of the first sentence.)
Každý chce vaše dobro. Nenechte si ho vzít. Everyone wants (touží/baží po) what is yours.  Don't let them take that/it from you. (I'm not entirely happy with "what is yours", but I think it works logically together with the second English sentence.)


----------



## werrr

I am not a native speaker, but what about "Everyone is in pursuit of your happiness. Don't let them take it from you."?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, that sounds good to me for both these senses of chtít. Choosing "happiness" for "dobro" and "be in pursuit of" for "chtít" just about allows the play on words to be retained in English too. I think you've solved the problem. Thanks werrr!


----------

